# Choke tube inter change chart.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Moderator How about making this a sticky?

Found a chart that may help people find choke tubes that interchange with different brand os shot guns.

I recommend you pattern your shot gun to see just how each choke preforms at different ranges.

American Arms
Interchanges with Fausti/Traditions shotgun style threads.

Baikal/European American Arms
Interchanges with Standard Tru Choke style threads.

Benelli
Interchanges with Beretta style threads.

Benelli Sport Crio System
Interchanges with Beretta Optima style threads.

Beretta
Interchanges with Beretta style threads.

Beretta
(Old style-no threads-uses muzzle cap) no known interchanges

Beretta Optima
Interchanges with Optima threads (models 82E and DT10)

Beretta Optima Plus
Interchanges with Optima Plus threads (models 391A Extrema)

Bernardelli
No known interchanges

Browning Invector
Interchanges with Winchester, Mossberg 500, Weatherby, Mavrick 88, Smith and Wesson, and Savage style threads.

Browning Invector Plus
Interchanges with Browining Invector plus, Winchester Super X2, and Winchester Supreme style threads

Centry Arms (Arthmies and Centurion Models)
Interchanges with Beretta and Benelli style threads.

Charles Daly
Current production pumps and semi-autos interchange with Remington style threads

Charles Daly
Current production over/under interchanges with Winchester style threads

Churchhill 12ga.
Interchanges with Fabarm and some American Arms style threads

Fabarm
Interchanges with Fabarm style threads

Franchi
Current production interchanges with Benelli and Beretta style threads.

Franchi
Old style interchanges with Fran Choke style threads

Ithaca
Old style interchanges with Tru Choke style threads

Ithaca
New Style interchanges with Winchester style threads

Ithaca 20ga
Interchanges with Tru Choke style threads

Laurona Over and Under
Interchanges with American Arms style threads

Luger
No known interchanges

Marrochi Golden Snipe Field 
Interchanges with Browning Invector plus style threads

Maverick Model 88
Interchanges with Mossberg 500, Winchester, and Browning Invector style threads

Miroku
Interchanges with Winchester style threads

Mossberg 500
Interchanges with Winchester, Weatherby, Browning Invector, and Maverick 88 style threads.

Mossberg 835 and 935
Interchanges with Mossberg 835 style threads

Mossberg 9200 
Interchanges with Mossberg 500 style threads.

Remington
Interchanges with Remington and Charles Daly

Ruger Older Models
Interchanges with Winchester style threads (short chokes)

Ruger SC Newer Models
Interchanges with Ruger SC style threads (long chokes)

Sako/Tikka 12ga.
Interchanges with Browning Invector Plus style threads

Savage
Interchanges with Winchester and Mossberg 500 style threads

Silma
No Known Interchanges

SIG Arms
No Known Interchanges

SKB Short Style
Interchanges with Winchester ad Mossberg 500 style threads

SKB Competition
Interchanges with SKB Competitor style threads

Smith and Wesson
Interchanges with Winchester, Mossberg 500, and Browning Invector style threads.

Stevens and Savage Model 411
Interchanges with Tru Choke or Baikal style threads

Stoeger 2000 Semi-Auto
Interchanges with Beretta and Benelli style threads

Stoeger Condor Over and Under
Interchanges with Winchester style threads

Stoeger Luger Over and Under
Interchanges with American Arms style threads

Stoeger Uplander side by side
Interchanges with Winchester style threads

Traditions by Fausti
Interchanges with American Arms style threads

Traditions Semi-Auto ALS2100
12ga. Interchanges with Beretta style threads

20ga. No known interchanges

Thompson Center
Interchanges with Winchester style threads

Tri-Star 411 and TR11
Interchanges with Rizzini style threads

Tri-Star Phantom Field and Model 380D
Interchanges with Beretta style threads

Tri-Star Phantom HP
No Known Interchanges

Tri-Star Silver Series
Interchanges with American Arms style threads

Valmet
No Known Interchanges

Verona LX Over and Under
No Known Interchanges

Verona SX Semi-Auto
No Known Interchanges

Weatherby
Interchanges with Winchester, Mossberg 500, and Weatherby style threads

Winchester
Interchanges with Winchester, Mossberg 500, Weatherby, and Browning Invector style threads

Winchester Super X2 and Supreme
Interchanges with Browning Invector Plus style threads

 Al


----------



## WhoaThereBigFella (Dec 30, 2007)

This is great information. Thanks!!


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

I have used the information on this site for conversions....there are a few on here that were missing on the first post....I'm sure there are more.

http://www.choketube.com/guide.html


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

That is alot of info,however for better patterns and results both in the field and targets,after market chokes are the way to go...MHO of course but I have done the home work and pattern tests.

Tim


----------

